# Lower back pain spasms - rest or ride?



## grellboy (18 Jan 2017)

Just recently started to get quite intense back spasms, to the point where if I try to get up from a chair it can take quite a while, as I physically can't do it. However, after a while it wears off and I can move, cycle, run around as normal. The back pain is literally a pain, sp just wondering should I give up cycling for a while? Is cycling making the pain worse? Don't want to stop cycling if its not related to the pain. Anybody had a similar situation?


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2017)

grellboy said:


> Just recently started to get quite intense back spasms, to the point where if I try to get up from a chair it can take quite a while, as I physically can't do it. However, after a while it wears off and I can move, cycle, run around as normal. The back pain is literally a pain, sp just wondering should I give up cycling for a while? *Is cycling making the pain worse*? Don't want to stop cycling if its not related to the pain. Anybody had a similar situation?



Thats the key question here. 
I would cut back rather than stop. Most back pain advice nowadays is that rest is only helpful in the very acute stage.
Obvious things are to check bike fit - and check your flexibility. Do some stretches - a quick google should reveal some basic back stretches for cyclists.
Other than than that get yourself to a physio


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2017)

Take a hot bath or get massage.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2017)

Get a Physio to take a look at it.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Jan 2017)

I suffer from muscle damage and regular spasms in my lower back but after a pretty severe episode a few years ago (I tried to go back to playing football..) I now know what is manageable and when to stop.

All the regular stuff like hot baths, muscle rub, stretching, looking after your posture throughout the day, taking care when lifting etc are all beneficial and important. If the pain is getting unmanageable, I'd recommend booking into a private physio for a few sessions to let them diagnose it and work out what exercises best suit your problems. Go see your doctor too, they'll refer you for physio if they feel it necessary but it'll take maybe 3-6 months to get an NHS appointment, although I've had quicker turnarounds than this but back pain is normally long term so at least this'll put the wheels in motion.

I've been told that cycling isn't particularly good for your back, especially if your arms are taking the brunt of the weight, therefore your core is not engaged. Plus on a road bike your body is locked in a hunched over position so maybe think about riding more upright or changing to a flat bar for a while.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jan 2017)

I've been suffering from lower back pain like you mention.
I only found out recently it is more likely coming from another medical issue I have.
I found taking it easier, less hill work makes life easier.
Go get it checked out.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2017)

I have lots of different back issues. Any advice would be dependent on age, level of fitness and history. Whilst the correct stretching when you are fit, could keep you fit for longer the only real relief I ever got was a visit to a quality osteopath. Drinking more water and looking at your diet could help as well.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

See a medic/therapist, go with whichever flavour you prefer, probably need to pay though. Get hands on treatment plus a stretching programme


----------



## windyrider (18 Jan 2017)

All of the previous comments sound good, for my two pence worth, would add in strengthening the core as a focus, i use a wobble board regularly, with some TRX type exercises as well. Helped me but still very mindful of just what I am asking my back to do and how i'm going to do it.


----------



## keithmac (18 Jan 2017)

I have a bad back on and off (sometimes I go to bed fine and get up in pain with it). 

Find moving around a lot more benificial to sitting down.

Do a lot of moving motorbikes at work and lifting stuff, I've consciously been tensing my stomach muscles while lifting and it makes a big difference; I can feel it taking quite a bit of stress off my back.


----------



## User6179 (18 Jan 2017)

I hurt my back over 20 years ago, I fell from upstairs to downstairs in a house with no floorboards , I landed on my back across a couple of joists hurting my ribs.
I had spasms in a back muscle on and off for years afterwards , I discovered jogging when my back went into spasm would relax the muscle a lot quicker than resting my back .


----------

